# Aged Beeswax



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

If it looks good, smells good I would think it is good, but I am not Xpert.


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I have had mixed results from old beeswax, which people offer me for sale fairly regularly. ( In fact later today I am meeting someone to look at some old wax that was in the barn of a farm he just bought.)
If the wax is still yellow it should be fine, it doesn't seem to be age that hurts it. If it is tan or brownish it might be from brood combs and can smell pretty nasty. I would definitely do a small test pour before investing much time in it. Once it is melted you can do the "smell test".
Like Ed says, if it looks and smells good it will work. If it's brownish it might not.
Sheri


----------

